# Probleème deconnexsion internet après mise en veille



## gto55 (11 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai un iMac 2010 avec Lion, à chaque sortie de veille prolongée la connexion internet (par ethernet) et donc toutes les applis s'en servant (adium par exemple) se deconnectent puis se relancent.

Est ce que sauriez comment remédier à ce problème ?

Merci


----------



## gto55 (12 Novembre 2011)

Pas de solutions ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Novembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas bien compris le pb...

Tu veux dire que les applications ouvertes lors de la mise en veille, quittent puis se relancent (toutes seules?) lorsque tu réveilles le Mac?


----------



## gto55 (12 Novembre 2011)

non,  la connexion internet (par ethernet ou wifi) se bloque uniquement, donc c'est  assez embêtant d'apparaître déconnecté sur skype ou adium, idem pour Mail qui ne reçoit plus rien tant que le mac est en veille prolongée.


----------



## r e m y (13 Novembre 2011)

gto55 a dit:


> non,  la connexion internet (par ethernet ou wifi) se bloque uniquement, donc c'est  assez embêtant d'apparaître déconnecté sur skype ou adium, idem pour Mail qui ne reçoit plus rien tant que le mac est en veille prolongée.



OK je vois le problème...

En fait ce que tu sembles ne pas avoir compris, c'est qu'en veille prolongée, le Mac ne fait plus rien. C'est comme s'il était éteint, à la seule différence qu'il sera bcp plus vite prêt à être utilisé quand tu en as besoin car un réveil est plus rapide qu'un redémarrage complet et que tu retrouveras tes applications dans l'état où elles étaient quand tu l'as mis en veille

Donc, une fois endormi, ton Mac ne peut PLUS être connecté à Internet, il ne peut plus FIEN recevoir ni RIEN envoyer.

Toutes ces activités reprendront au réveil


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour

Pour préciser ce que vient d'indiquer _r e m y_, le fonctionnement de services Internet comme Mail, Adium ou Skype nécessite une participation active de la part du Mac. Or, dès qu'il passe en mode « veille », ce dernier cesse toute activité logicielle. Par conséquent, il n'est plus en mesure d'aller chercher des e-mails sur un serveur POP ou IMAP ni de les recevoir d'un serveur SMTP, et il ne peut plus non plus répondre présent quand un service de messagerie instantané le sollicite.


Toutefois, il est possible de régler les paramètres d'économie d'énergie afin de réduire l'activité et la consommation du Mac à un niveau compatible avec les tâches à effectuer. Ces réglages se trouvent dans _Préférences Système > Économiseur d'énergie_, et concernent notamment :
*- la mise en veille du Mac dans sa totalité
- la mise en veille de l'affichage
- la mise en veille des disques durs
- la mise en veille de l'adaptateur Ethernet intégré*
Les trois premiers points apparaissent clairement, sous la forme de deux curseurs et d'une case à cocher.

Pour le quatrième en revanche, c'est moins évident.

En effet, cocher la case « _Réactiver lors des accès réseau_ » n'a pas pour seule conséquence de permettre la sortie de veille du Mac par la méthode _Wake-on-LAN_.

Cela permet également de maintenir éveillé l'adaptateur Ethernet intégré lorsque le Mac est mis en veille, et donc d'un point de vue matériel de *garder active la liaison réseau* réalisée.

Par défaut, cette case est décochée, et la mise en veille du Mac provoque la disparition totale de ce dernier du réseau local.


Par ailleurs, le bouton « _Programmer..._ » en bas de la fenêtre permet d'accéder à l'activation et au réglage d'une fonction « *réveil* » qui permet de rallumer le Mac, le sortir de veille, l'éteindre ou le mettre en veille, à heure fixe, quotidiennement ou sur une base hebdomadaire.

Cette fonction permet notamment de réveiller le Mac tous les jours pour effectuer des tâches quotidiennes en l'absence de son utilisateur, comme par exemple *permettre à Mail de relever le courrier du jour*, à des scripts d'effectuer automatiquement des relevés, des mises-à-jour ou des opérations de maintenance, etc. .

Le Mac peut aussi être remis en veille ou éteint plus tard à l'aide de cette fonction « réveil ». Il peut aussi être remis en veille après le délai réglé par le premier curseur évoqué plus haut.

Si le besoin s'en fait sentir, il existe des logiciels qui, sur le même principe, permettent de réactiver le Mac plus souvent qu'une fois par jour.


----------



## gto55 (13 Novembre 2011)

merci pour ces informations


----------

